# website



## maxbennett (Sep 9, 2005)

hello all,

i haven't been on tpf for a while, not much has changed.  i decided to post this in the critique so people could critique my photos.  that means i won't be posting a photo, but i'll post all of them

maxbennettPHOTOGRAPHY 

feel free to critique my webdesign as well.  if anyone wants me to post all of the photos (or just a few of my favs) here, just ask.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 9, 2005)

The Critique gallery has changed a little, I'm afraid - please see the sticky.
I'm moving this to it's proper home in Personal & Professional Websites.


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi Max, yes, please, in keeping with the critique forum guidelines, if you'd please select one image at a time for submission to the critique gallery, that would be great. A bit of info about the image you're submitting would be helpful. 

In the meantime, I see this has been moved to a more appropriate forum for website review. 

Thanks, and glad to see you back on the forum!


----------

